# Anglo Irish Bank Assessor



## Branz (11 Mar 2019)

Got correspondence, as a shareholder,  inviting me to make a submission by March 29th.
Is it worth making a submission? I need to look for the share certs..
Thanks as always.
ps my apologies if it has been dealt with elsewhere.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Mar 2019)

Is that still going on? 

Unless the creditors are paid in full, it is unlikely that there will be any value to the equity.  So I would say it's pointless. 

https://www.irishtimes.com/business...ibrc-dividend-as-assessor-appointed-1.3733370

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (11 Mar 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Is that still going on?


Its actually just started.
This isn't really connected with the liquidation, but whether or not the shares had any value on nationalisation back in 2009.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (11 Mar 2019)

@Brendan Burgess is right.

This is probably some regulatory or compliance activity.

I cannot see how any shareholders would ever gain anything given that bondholders (and I think even some depositors) were stung, not to mention the state putting in so much.


----------



## Luternau (11 Mar 2019)

I got the letter too. A ‘process’ step to be completed and unlikely to yield anything. I will put my hat in anyway.
I was surprised to find this still going on. That said, I never got anything to say the shares had a nil value, something I thought the Minister of Finance was going to circulate?
Maybe this will lead to that. I regard them as having nil value and declared as full loss to revenue two years ago, but have no gain to offset the loss against.


----------



## rob oyle (28 Mar 2019)

Just a reminder in case anyone wants to make a submission on this - the deadline for input is tomorrow.


----------



## johnny2shoes (17 Apr 2019)

So what is the reason for recent letters to former shareholders signed by David Tynan, Assessor under the Anglo Irish Bank Corporation Act 2009.?
Does it mean there is some hope of a cash refund?


----------



## johnny2shoes (17 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the info above.   This question has probably been answered here somewhere so please forgive if I repeat.
Is it possible to offset the loss from Anglo shares against a profit from Ryan Air shares which I am about to sell?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Opus2018 (17 Apr 2019)

Hi Johnnytwoshoes,

Yes, you can write off the loss on the Anglo shares against the gain you have on the Ryanair shares.

Remember too you have a CGT limit of €1,270 per annum for shares.

Best,

Opus 2018.


----------



## johnny2shoes (18 Apr 2019)

Many thanks Opus.   Much appreciated.


----------



## rob oyle (15 Jul 2019)

In case anyone is following this but missed the most recent developments... what would've seemed like a straight forward process has been complicated by legal challenge and looks like former taxpayers won't have closure until the end of the year: https://www.irishtimes.com/business...on-of-anglo-shares-valuation-report-1.3936116


----------



## RedOnion (1 May 2020)

The Assessor of Anglo Irish Bank has determined that former shareholders in the bank are not entitled to any compensation





__





						Former Anglo shareholders not entitled to compensation
					





					www.rte.ie


----------

